

Mayor of city that threw out Microsoft told to end attacks on Linux - aaronchall
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/european-technology/mayor-of-city-that-threw-out-microsoft-told-to-end-attacks-on-linux/

======
aaronchall
TLDR: Microsoft fanboy mayor of Munich's unfounded public criticism is
creating staffing problems. Difficulty in finding Linux-capable staff is cited
as legitimate reason for not switching to Linux.

Excerpt of particular interest, to me:

> Commenting on the findings, Jim Zemlin, executive director of The Linux
> Foundation, said the foundation is aware of the need for a larger number of
> people with the skills to maintain and develop Linux-based operating systems
> within large companies and organisations.

> "Preliminary findings from our annual Linux Jobs Report, to be released in
> February, show nearly 88 percent of hiring managers are having a very or
> somewhat difficult time finding adequate Linux talent. This is why The Linux
> Foundation has expanded its efforts to train Linux professionals with
> expanded training courses, a free Intro to Linux MOOC with edX, and the new
> performance-based Linux certification programs."

